# Fin the Rescue Fish



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

Really more to keep track of Fin's progress for myself, welcome to his progress diary.

Three days ago I took Fin home from a well known, Australian petshop chain.
Firstly they were only willing to give me 10% off his sale price, but after I called the manager over I was allowed to take him home for nothing.

The only fins that Fin had remaining were his two bottom front ones (only minimal damage), and millimetres of any other finnage on his body. I was told that he was mauled whilst in a communal tank.
Fin was also severely malnourished. He was nearly transparent, and his colour was nearly all gone. I could see pellets in the bottom of the tiny box they kept him in, but clearly as he was already weakened and had no fins to navigate to the bottom, he was unable to eat and slowly starving.

When I got him home, I put him into a small 30L tank, and divided that in half so the filter wouldn't throw him around. The water level I left at just under 5 inches. 
Heat 81F
One small silk plant, a Betta leaf hammock and a small cave.

For the first hour I let him adjust.
He simply floated next to the glass, almost unresponsive.

Thought I'd see if he could eat, and I tried him in granules since they are very small and wouldn't take much energy to swallow.
Well. 
Gobble, gobble, gobble.
Using a chopstick, I fed him one tiny granule at a time, ensuring he had fully swallowed the first before giving him the next.

For the rest of the day I fed him very small but frequent amounts of the granules.
After 6 hours, he became more curious about his environment. He swam (well, wriggled as best he could) around the edges of the tank but mainly stayed on his leaf hammock near the surface.

He quickly learned that when I took the lid off, he'd be getting some granules, and he was so keen! I was pretty happy he was eating but was careful not to overfeed as I didn't want to place stress on his digestive system.

I'll put Day 1 photos on this post, then make a day 2 post afterwards.


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

*Day 2*

Day 2

Got some Bettafix for his fins, and bloodworms to help fatten him up.
LOVED the bloodworms, and I fed him 2 at a time. They gave him a lot more energy and he eagerly lunged at any food offering.
Learning to swim without his fins to balance results in Fin twisting and turning a lot. Someone warned me against the possibility of him having TB as his spine looks bent. However I'm pretty sure he's just compensating in movement for lack of fins. Am wearing gloves just incase. If he puts on some weight and starts growing back fins I should be able to tell fairly quickly.

By the afternoon, Fin had more energy and navigated the 5 inches down to inspect the cave. He swam through and seemed pretty pleased with that lol.
More swimming around today and always comes to the glass whenever we approach.

I think he's looking a lot better.
Day 2 photos attached.


----------



## Seacrest (Jun 2, 2017)

He's fortunate to have found an experienced aquarist to nurture him back to health.


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

Lol, I wish I was experienced!!! But I know the basics now thanks to a lot of help here.


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

*Day 5 photo comparison*

Five days has made a huge difference to Fin. He's put on weight, his spine isn't protruding like it was, and he is getting more colour in his tail. He's a very happy little fish!


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

Kevinthefish said:


> Five days has made a huge difference to Fin. He's put on weight, his spine isn't protruding like it was, and he is getting more colour in his tail. He's a very happy little fish!


This whole story and thread is amazing, Kevin! Please don't stop posting Fin's progress. I love to see this kind of thing. He is so lucky you cared enough to save him and nurse him back to health. It's likely no one else would have bought him. You're a good guy, Kev.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

Amazing story so far. He already has shown quite a bit of improvement over the past five days. His fins look like they're starting to grow back.,


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks Phoenix. I'm glad you're enjoying his progress. I'll keep updating for sure!


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks Falcon! He seems such a happy little dude too. Now that he has some energy. And yes!!! I think they are starting to grow back a little too!


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

*Day 6- where's my food?!*

Because Fin is starting to put on weight, I've decreased his feeding from every couple of hours to four times a day. This means that every time I go look at him, I'm not there to feed him and he's all WHERE'S MY FOOD!!!!

Did a half water change yesterday and increased depth by about an inch when I replaced the water. He's doing soooooo good with his swimming! He now likes to hang out in his cave at night. How's that for confidence!!

I'll get some pics of the entire tank set up so you can check out his home.

In the meantime you can see video at www.instagram.com/the.swimming.pool


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

*Fins entire tank*

So as you can see, Fin has less than a tank to swim in. I've blocked off the side with the filter so he has very calm water and doesn't struggle to swim. 
You can see him at the front, curious as ever.
He has a rock cave, a leaf hammock and one silk plant.

When his fins grow back I will remove the divider so he can strengthen himself in water with more movememt. 

The divider is a piece of bendy plastic with holes around the edges. This allows enough filtration for the water to remain heated the same in the entire tank whilst keeping his side very calm. 

** I have a feeling this photo is going to load sideways, sorry about that.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Looking forward to the progress! I got confused, though. Who is the betta in your profile pic?? I saw that one in your other thread about Fin. And I thought, "well he doesn't look so bad at all??"


----------



## Fishingforcats (Mar 1, 2017)

Be careful of the rock cave. I've seen similar looks ones in pet stores and the insides the like sandpaper. Maybe yours isnt like that or you already sanded it down. I just wanted to let you know just in case.


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

Ah. The betta in my profile pic is Alice. I've had her for about three weeks. My first female!


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

Thankyou, yes the cave is a bit rough, I think I'll get some sealant and cover the entire thing smooth.


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

Kevinthefish said:


> Thankyou, yes the cave is a bit rough, I think I'll get some sealant and cover the entire thing smooth.


I could be totally off here, but sealant doesn't seem like a good idea. Maybe it's just me and I'm overly cautious but I wouldn't feel safe putting the chemicals from the sealant (even after drying and rinsing) in the tank - especially with Fin's fragile state. 

I'm soooo happy to see he is doing so well!


----------



## cutesybettas (Dec 5, 2016)

If sealant was unsafe, all glass tanks would kill fish as sealant is used to seal the pieces of glass. Fin will be fine.


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

Thankyou! Sealant, as long as it's the correct one is absolutely safe. It's like the shiny stuff that is coated over Aqua products so we can use them safetly in our aquariums.


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

*Fin's First Bubble Nest!!! Day 8*

Ohhhhhhhmygod.
So I know there's many schools of thought just WHY fish build bubble nests, but I'm going to stroke my ego by imagining Fin did it because he's content and happy.
When I saw it I was all OMGFINBUILTABUBBLENEST!!!!! Squeeeeeeeee!!!!!

At any rate, this makes me so happy because he is clearly getting more energy and his fins are growing too! Check out the most recently photo below...I see blue in those fins!


----------



## MapleNeko (Sep 19, 2016)

hes already looking so much better  compared to when you just got him hes much brighter and obviously active <3


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

Yeah like I said I'm just overly cautious. I feel better about sealant if it's done professionally and done a long time ago rather than freshly done by me. But that's just me. I err on the side of caution. 

Omg Fin is so adorable! This is gonna be one the BEST transformations on here!


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

You could buy a tube of clear aquarium sealant and smear it over the rough parts of the decor. It's good to go in the water within a few hours, iirc.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Alice is so pretty! I would have guessed it was a male plakat though! 

Fin is getting really cute too. I am looking forward to seeing more of his progress. It must be dreadful being a fish with no fins. If they can be humliated, that ought to do it. They are growing in nicely. Any guesses what type of fins he will have? Plakat, veiltail..? 

These rags to riches betta blogs warm my heart.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Alice is adorable. She looks like a love heart! 💜


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Fin is looking great! What a lucky guy!


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

Fabulous, thanks


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

Haha she really does!


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

Thankyou, I'm abit in love with Alice haha. Her fins are quite long for a girl 😵😵

As for fin, I have nooooo idea but I'm so excited to discover what type he is. I'm going to guess maybe a veiltail. So hard to tell!!


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

Kevinthefish said:


> Thankyou, I'm abit in love with Alice haha. Her fins are quite long for a girl 😵😵
> 
> As for fin, I have nooooo idea but I'm so excited to discover what type he is. I'm going to guess maybe a veiltail. So hard to tell!!


Alice is a looker for sure!  
Tell little Fin he's got a whole community here cheering for him! 
Pretty sure he would be long gone if you hadn't rescued him. God bless your heart, Kevin.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Fin is just adorable. Can't say I'm surprised to see one like him. 80% of my local petsmart's bettas look like him. So sad! 

Glad he's in great hands! Lookin good, Fin!


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

It's so sad to think how many deaths occur because they aren't looked after in the shops.
Too much suffering and pain 😭😭😭


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

Bettaloveee said:


> Fin is just adorable. Can't say I'm surprised to see one like him. 80% of my local petsmart's bettas look like him. So sad!
> 
> Glad he's in great hands! Lookin good, Fin!


Look at Fin's face and expressions in the pics. Every time Kevin posts an update with pics, I crack up. Fin is just soooo cute  



Kevinthefish said:


> It's so sad to think how many deaths occur because they aren't looked after in the shops.
> Too much suffering and pain 😭😭😭


Yeah, I agree. It really breaks my heart. I want to take ALL the sick/weak looking ones home, but I know I can't. :BIGweepy:


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

Haha he is pretty hilarious!!!!!


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

*Fins fins are growing*

Firstly, the photos you see show a purple hue to his tail. Whilst this is true, in some light it shows up as a metallic teal and it's AMAZING. I will continue to try capture that colour so you can see.

Secondly, check out that fin growth! Whilst he has perfected swimming and balance without the use of fins, it's certainly nice to see them growing. 

I use the end of a chopstick to feed him, and even from a distance, when I pick up the chopstick he goes NUTS!!!!!

He's been working on his bubble nest (although he does it covertly...I'm yet to catch him blowing bubbles). He enjoys patrolling the perimeter of his tank and interacting with people. He sleeps on his leaf hammock ❤

I so bad want to open up the other half of the tank to him to play in, but I need to be patient. I want to see a lot more Fin growth before I put him water where the filter has any pull.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Fin is looking so much better! It's amazing what good care and time can do.


----------



## Vegas (May 26, 2017)

He looks sooooo good Kevin this is amazing. Great job.


----------



## OliCat (Jun 6, 2017)

Aw he's looking great can't wait to see him get better!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

He looks great! Reminds me a lot of Chance. Keep up good work.


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

Kevinthefish said:


> Firstly, the photos you see show a purple hue to his tail. Whilst this is true, in some light it shows up as a metallic teal and it's AMAZING. I will continue to try capture that colour so you can see.
> 
> Secondly, check out that fin growth! Whilst he has perfected swimming and balance without the use of fins, it's certainly nice to see them growing.
> 
> ...


Goosebumps! What incredible progress! :welldone:
:nicefish:
:yourock:


----------



## Lilymouse385 (Jun 16, 2017)

This is so great and you're so nice and awesome for doing this ^^


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

*Fin gets naughty*

After a tank clean yesterday, I accidentally left a gap against the glass and the divider (leading to the area where the filter is and churns up the water, and has a current). Fin was quick to squeeze through and here's me all OHMYGOD DONT SWIM IN FRONT OF THAT FILTER aaaaaaand he swims in front of the damn filter. 

It pushed him around and he was taken by surprise but he collected himself and what followed was a thorough inspection of the filter and the heater, then he cautiously inspected the area again where the filter pushes out water.

To my amazement, (using his tiny fins!) he played in and around the current.

I fixed the divider so he can swim around the back between the two sections...so he still has the calm area for chilling and sleeping, but can go around and play in the current if he wants to.

I guess it will strengthen him, but I wasn't planning on opening that area until he had more Fin growth!!!
Naughty boy!!!

Anyway, I had destroyed his bubble nest when cleaning, and by this morning he had built another, under a silk leaf. So he has been a busy boy!


If you want to see video of Fin, my Instagram has an update

Www.instagram.com/the.swimming.pool


----------



## Fishingforcats (Mar 1, 2017)

Bettas can be little trouble makers sometimes. Cupid likes to bite me sometimes. It obviously doesn't hurt but he definitely doesn't hold back. He is a very curious boy. If I'm doing a pwc, he will swim around the front of the tube where water is being drawn in. I'm worried that I'll suck him up on accident. I guess he wants to make sure I don't miss any spots.


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

Fishingforcats said:


> Bettas can be little trouble makers sometimes. Cupid likes to bite me sometimes. It obviously doesn't hurt but he definitely doesn't hold back. He is a very curious boy. If I'm doing a pwc, he will swim around the front of the tube where water is being drawn in. I'm worried that I'll suck him up on accident. I guess he wants to make sure I don't miss any spots.


Lol, yes they're great at 'supervising' us humans!!!!!


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

*I got told off oops!*

I accidentally dropped the corner of the lid into bubble nest 2.0 this morning. It split it in half, so I shoved the escaped part of the nest back under the leaf in the hope Fin wouldn't notice.

Well.
He's been sulking under the bubble nest all morning and flaring massively at me when I approach.
Hah. Well, I mean he flares with the front things under his chin which is as mad as he can get without fins, which I find endearingly hilarious!

Sorry Fin, I'll leave you to your bubbles!


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

Kevinthefish said:


> I accidentally dropped the corner of the lid into bubble nest 2.0 this morning. It split it in half, so I shoved the escaped part of the nest back under the leaf in the hope Fin wouldn't notice.
> 
> Well.
> He's been sulking under the bubble nest all morning and flaring massively at me when I approach.
> ...


LMAO...This just made me "LOL" literally...at work. :serious:
Aaaaand...there goes the theory that "bettas don't sulk." PFFFTTT, I knew they did! lol


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Man, if I had a nickel for everytime I knocked the lid into my betta Perseus' tank and destroy his bubble nest, I'd be a millionaire. He just sulks and turns his back away from me when I try to apologize, lol!


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

*King Fin*

I've been depriving you of photos until this weekend because Fin has done a lot of fin growing! He has access to his entire tank at half water level and I plan to increase the water level to 3/4 when I do a water change on Saturday (this time, I'll avoid his bubble nest!)

Since building his bubble nest, he's become a flaring, aggressive maniac - it's hilarious. His tank is sitting on the kitchen breakfast bar area, where I spend a lot of my time cooking, folding laundry, sorting paperwork etc, so he sees a lot of me. Now that I've left his nest in place for this week though, he's settled down and only flares here and there. Clearly, he thinks himself King of the house.

Husband has discovered that Fin flares at pens. Weirdo. (And I place both the fish and the husband in that category lol!!!)

Anyway I'll be uploading some pics over the weekend of Fin so you can check him out in all his glory.


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

*Photos!! 3 weeks*

Tomorrow we reach three weeks since I brought Fin home. 
Here he is today. In the second he is flaring at me. Has become pretty intense since he started with the bubble nests.

He's still a little skinny (I think?) so he still has a ways to go.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

He looks great!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Nice fin growth! Look forward to more pictures.


----------



## d4rkwolf (Apr 15, 2017)

Any new updates on Fin?


----------



## pono (Jun 25, 2017)

I love seeing Fin's progress! You are doing an awesome job  I have subscribed to this thread! Can't wait to see how Fin turns out.


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

*Update!!*

Thanks for the prompting guys!
Fin is coming along so well. In the shadows and at night he is a metallic electric blue and red. During the daylight, his colour is more like pink skin. SO WEIRD.

He is an AVID bubble nest builder. I mean, it's like the Taj Mahal of bubble nests, and he loves sitting under it and gliding out like a ferocious hack to flare at anyone who walks by. Such a toughie lol.

He alternately sleeps under his bridge or in his leaves. My cat sleeps right next to his aquarium, and I think Fin enjoys the company lol. He doesn't flare at my cats.

Whilst he's getting some fabulous length on his bottom fins, they are still thin and sort of ragged...he looks like such a hack hahahahaha. His top fins are growing but very slowly.

He's such a happy grumpy boy. Er, yes....he can be both happy and grumpy at the same time lol.

Here's a couple of pics!


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

you did a fantastic job my fellow aussie friend you saved him from death, you sure a hero, god bless you.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

he's looking really good now


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

What a pretty boy. His fins will probably never grow back quite even - badly damaged fins almost never do. Love his colors!


----------



## jordy (Jun 11, 2016)

very nice fish looks like something picasso would paint


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Fin is now unrecognizable! He was a cutie before but now he's gorgeous. 

LOL I love hearing about his spunky attitude. I wonder if he's thinking he'd better try to scare you away from his paradise because he doesn't want to be taken back to hell.


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

Rainbo said:


> Fin is now unrecognizable! He was a cutie before but now he's gorgeous.
> 
> LOL I love hearing about his spunky attitude. I wonder if he's thinking he'd better try to scare you away from his paradise because he doesn't want to be taken back to hell.


Haha Thankyou, and yes you're probably right. He's pretty freaking happy.
(Although not at this second because I cleaned his tank and destroyed his bubble nest!!)


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

ReticentTeacup said:


> What a pretty boy. His fins will probably never grow back quite even - badly damaged fins almost never do. Love his colors!


I think that might be the case...I wouldn't be surprised if the top didn't grow back.


----------



## SilentStorm (Jun 7, 2017)

Glad Fin is doing alright! been reading/seeing images of the progress on how he is going and i am very glad he is in good care!

I love how you describe his electric colors when its night/shadow for fin. Litterelly reminds me his spark of attitude he has now haha very characteristic lil guy


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks so much! It's been a real thrill for me, seeing his recovery.


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

Update: I know I'm keeping you all hanging, but Fin is doing great. I want to let him grow a bit more so when I post the next photo you can say WOWWWWW!

He has a tankmate, a small catfish/sucker fish. He was MOST displeased at first, and chased it around like a maniac. But after a few hours, he decided to ignore it, so they both co exist very well.

Still the bubble nest King, he gets building whenever I clean his tank out, right away. 

Twice a week he gets bloodworms. He knows he's getting them, because he sees the chopstick I use to put them in his tank. He gets very excited (a bit like me when I see cake, really lol)

I'll be back in a couple of weeks with a new photo!


----------



## MermaidPusheen (Aug 1, 2017)

Love the progress! It's so heartwarming to see them blossom under proper care. My little female was perfectly healthy when we got her, but she looked like the ugliest, dullest grey little turd with no fins when she was in the cup at the store. I have no idea why my daughter picked her, but within 24 hours of warm, clean water and good food, she opened up her lovely purplish fins and learned that fingers = food and got real friendly with anyone who came near. Keep updating please!


----------



## d4rkwolf (Apr 15, 2017)

Anything new on Fin since August?


----------

